
Hong Kong Protests: the dark, silent (and hidden) side of Hong Kongers [video] - hktruth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcw7lcZA7SE
======
hktruth
If YouTube asks "Sign in to confirm your age", here is an embedded version
which doesn't require sign in:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Hong_Kong/comments/de4a7s/hong_kong...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Hong_Kong/comments/de4a7s/hong_kong_protests_the_dark_silent_and_hidden/)

Why does YouTube do this? Allow embedded media on Twitter and other websites
to play without restriction, but when you try to watch with YouTube,
permissions are enforced?

